# After I sin...am always acccepted verse?



## Stope (Dec 5, 2016)

I know I am ALWAYS accepted because of the blood of Jesus

Yet sometimes I feel, for lack of better words "more accepted" after I have done more spiritual exploits

Further, I sometimes feel "less accepted" after I have fallen into sin

My question for you guys is, and its a huge need I have so I appreciate your feedback, what is a constant truth/verse that you remind yourself at these times?

_EDITED to change "excepted" to "accepted". WHoops_


----------



## TylerRay (Dec 5, 2016)

1 John 2:1:


> My little children, these things write I unto you, that ye sin not. And if any man sin, we have an advocate with the Father, Jesus Christ the righteous



1 John 1:9:


> If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just to forgive us our sins, and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 5, 2016)

Stope said:


> I know I am ALWAYS excepted because of the blood of Jesus
> 
> Yet sometimes I feel, for lack of better words "more excepted" after I have done more spiritual exploits
> 
> ...


How are you interpreting "excepted" here? The word seems to imply that you view that your sins are _overlooked_? Is this what you mean?


----------



## Stope (Dec 5, 2016)

TylerRay said:


> 1 John 2:1:
> 
> 
> > My little children, these things write I unto you, that ye sin not. And if any man sin, we have an advocate with the Father, Jesus Christ the righteous
> ...



So, behind the scenes, what are the thoughts of Christ of me at the time of my sins? Is He mad? Sad? Annoyed? Or, since He's not bound by time, is He not even really looking at me chronologically and instead He just looks at me, as Tozer said, "A moral situation. Either running to the cross or away.", etc.?


----------



## TylerRay (Dec 5, 2016)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Stope said:
> 
> 
> > I know I am ALWAYS excepted because of the blood of Jesus
> ...



I think our brother means _accepted._


----------



## Stope (Dec 5, 2016)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Stope said:
> 
> 
> > I know I am ALWAYS excepted because of the blood of Jesus
> ...



What I mean when I say that "Accepted", its in the bigger picture of being saved and not cut off for eternity from Christ. So, I know that Im saved, but I cant help but feel my actions (good and/or bad) play a role in where I stand with God in the sense that hes pleased with me or not... Like, Im always married to my wife regardless of if we argue or not, but if we do argue then yes shes still married to me but is annoyed/sad/mad at me, and therefore I want to do more actions that are "good" to her so that she will be pleased with me... Yet is this not "works" when applied to my standing with Jesus?


----------



## Stope (Dec 5, 2016)

TylerRay said:


> Ask Mr. Religion said:
> 
> 
> > Stope said:
> ...



Hehehe. Whoops.


----------



## TylerRay (Dec 5, 2016)

Stope said:


> TylerRay said:
> 
> 
> > 1 John 2:1:
> ...



As Christ has not only a Divine nature, but also a human one, he sympathizes with you in your temptations. Yes, he hates your sin, but he hates it for your sake. He hates that which causes his sheep to stumble. It is his intention to make you holy because he loves you.

Hebrews 4:15-16


> For we have not an high priest which cannot be touched with the feeling of our infirmities; but was in all points tempted like as we are, yet without sin. Let us therefore come boldly unto the throne of grace, that we may obtain mercy, and find grace to help in time of need.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Dec 5, 2016)

Hello Jason,

What you present is common to all of us, as trusting in our own performances are a native flaw in humankind. An antidote to this trusting in our own works, is to learn to trust in Jesus Christ's own works in our behalf. We are "in Him" (_en Christos_), and when Father looks upon us in His Son, joined unto Him—united with Him—by faith, He looks upon the merit of Christ, not the merit of Jason or Steve, and thus we are ""accepted in the beloved" (Eph 1:6). 

You are as much loved when you fail as when you succeed (what father's heart does not go out to his little child who tries, yet keeps messing up?). This is why it is written,
Like as a father pitieth his children,
so the LORD pitieth them that fear him (Psa 103:11, 12, 13).​
If we trust our feelings more than the word of God we will suffer for it, as we would often "feel condemned" or "in God's dog-house", when God tells us (as Tyler noted above) He has "cleansed us from _*all*_ unrighteousness", and restored us to heart-communion with Him.


----------



## Stope (Dec 5, 2016)

TylerRay said:


> As Christ has not only a Divine nature, but also a human one, he sympathizes with you in your temptations. Yes, he hates your sin, but he hates it for your sake. He hates that which causes his sheep to stumble. It is his intention to make you holy because he loves you.
> 
> Hebrews 4:15-16
> 
> ...



This is very very very much a blessing to my soul. Do you have any other words to add per chance? I only ask because it really is salve to my soul.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 5, 2016)

TylerRay said:


> Ask Mr. Religion said:
> 
> 
> > Stope said:
> ...


I had hoped this to be the case. I have changed the title of the thread accordingly.


----------



## Stope (Dec 5, 2016)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> Hello Jason,
> 
> What you present is common to all of us, as trusting in our own performances are a native flaw in humankind. An antidote to this trusting in our own works, is to learn to trust in Jesus Christ's own works in our behalf. We are "in Him" (_en Christos_), and when Father looks upon us in His Son, joined unto Him—united with Him—by faith, He looks upon the merit of Christ, not the merit of Jason or Steve, and thus we are ""accepted in the beloved" (Eph 1:6).
> 
> ...



Brother Steve! Thank you so much. Genuinely, thank you!


----------



## MW (Dec 5, 2016)

Stope said:


> Further, I sometimes feel "less accepted" after I have fallen into sin



Believers have acceptance in the Beloved, but as many as He loves He rebukes and chastens.

I don't think it is wise to give any counsel which would alleviate the feeling associated with rebukes and chastenings. "Feeling" less accepted is often part of the grief connected with repentance, which in turn drives us out of ourselves to seek more after the grace of Christ. If one found a way to "feel" as if he were fully accepted when he sins he would basically become more comfortable with sinning, which would be a very bad sign for a Christian.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 5, 2016)

MW said:


> Stope said:
> 
> 
> > Further, I sometimes feel "less accepted" after I have fallen into sin
> ...



Pastor Winzer gives an important aspect that ought not to be lost in your initial the question.

For example, David was rebuked by Nathan for his sin with Bathsheba, and subsequent killing of Uriah (all around a heinous sin). When confronted, David repents. But how long was it before he wrote Psalm 51? Quite some time. David was still thinking about it. It still affected him.


----------



## TylerRay (Dec 5, 2016)

Jason,

Rev. Winzer's comment above presents a key aspect to this question. 

I cannot find better words for this than those of the Westminster Confession:


> God does continue to forgive the sins of those that are justified; and although they can never fall from the state of justification, yet they may, by their sins, fall under God's fatherly displeasure, and not have the light of His countenance restored unto them, until they humble themselves, confess their sins, beg pardon, and renew their faith and repentance.



God is very gracious in giving us the language of a Father-son relationship in the Scriptures. Your acceptance with God is never based on your works--you are his child. However you may find yourself under his "fatherly displeasure," noted above.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Dec 6, 2016)

Under God's fatherly displeasure, yes, _*until*_ "they humble themselves, confess their sins, beg pardon, and renew their faith and repentance".

For "him that cometh to me I will in no wise cast out" (John 6:37b), and when they come so, "He is faithful and just to forgive us our sins, and to cleanse us from _*all*_ unrighteousness" (1 John 1:9). Such are received even as the Prodigal was, restored to full communion and joy (Luke 15:11 ff).

This is the Lord's help in extricating men and women from the Slough of Despond (swamp of depair).


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 6, 2016)

Psalm 23:3 "He restores my soul and leads me in the paths of righteousness, for His name's sake". He does this innumerable times throughout the life of the believer. 

In fact, even if we don't consciously or deliberately sin during the day, there is still a measure of restoration that goes on when we confess that we have sinned in ways that we are not consciously aware of or don't remember at the end of the day e.g. some sins of omission.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 6, 2016)

My pastor always has stated to us that while we are forever in relationship with God due to the Cross, that when we sin, until we confess that sin to Him, we have broken fellowship from our side, like having a cloud from our side coming between us and God!


----------



## TheologiaCrucis (Dec 12, 2016)

What you feel matters not. What does the Lord say to you on account of His promise? His word is more trustworthy than your feelings. Believe his promise, in spite of your feelings.


----------

